

OLinuXino - 30 EUR, open source, hand solderable Linux computer  - nabilt
https://github.com/OLIMEX/OLINUXINO

======
nabilt
A few notes why this project is interesting

* There are NO restrictions to manufacture and sell these boards for your own use or resale

* Open source and simple enough modify the hardware by most hardware hackers

* Affordable components even in small quantities

* Easy to hand assemble with a soldering iron or hot air gun

* Arduino shield compatible

* Runs Linux

It doesn't have the capabilities as the Beaglebone or Raspberry Pie, but that
is not the point. It is for people that need an embedded Linux computer that
they can modify and incorporate into their own project.

Links:

Yahoo groups: <http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/olinuxino/>

Blog: <http://olimex.wordpress.com/>

